# Im from



## browneyedgirl78 (Sep 2, 2006)

Pittsburgh Pennsylvania here..... Any Steelers fans around?


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Sorry, but no...jesus...am I the only Irish f.ucker on this site?


----------

